# Wobbly thingy



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a roof light (sorry don't know the make) and one of the support arms has come loose. I've tried to tighten it but the white knob on the end just spins round.

Would appreciate any help in how to fix it.

Thanks

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Probably the thread in the knob has stripped out.

You can get control knobs with female thread inserts, but you'd need to dismantle the knob etc to confirm what has broken.

You could also Araldite a metal thread insert into the knob after drilling the old thread remains out.

Peter


----------

